# Password security - Lastpass?



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

JohnG said:


> Probably because you are using the same password for multiple sites (security risk) or simple passwords that are easy to crack.
> 
> With most people having 30 or more websites with passwords, it is almost impossible to remember the types of passwords that are needed for security. 18-22 characters with upper and lowercase letters, numbers and symbols.
> 
> ...



Since you called me out... 
Not 18-22 characters... But plenty long and they are random characters. Email is it's own dedicated, bank is it's own dedicated, credit cards are dedicated, forums and other things that don't really matter... well, they don't really matter so I'm not concerned if someone hacks my CT account and posts things.


----------

